# Salsa Fargo Build



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

My Fargo is supposed to get here today, so I want to start thinking about the build. I have a LBS that will build the wheels, but I would like some tire recommendations. This bike will be on the paved road probably 75% of the time, and dirt roads the rest.

Also, what would be some good drop-bars for this bike?


----------



## ricky bobby (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase- should be a sweet rig! I like WTB Vulpines- they are a good tire for mixed on/off road conditions, and they are available in 29.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I've got Salsa Bell Lap bars on my cyclocross (commuter) and really like them. The hooks are flared out but not as much as Nitto Randonneurs.

Post it when it's done - very interesting bike and curious to see what you do with it.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Maybe Midge bars?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Has anyone seen any shallow-drop bars that aren't flared, that are about 46-48cm wide, CTC?


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

rcnute said:


> Maybe Midge bars?


Midge bars drop off really quick- they don't give you a lot of comfortable room if you ride on the brake hoods a lot (and are using regular non-sti brake levers)


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Has anyone seen any shallow-drop bars that aren't flared, that are about 46-48cm wide, CTC?


I think the flare on bell laps is so minimal it's really just for show. But if here are any shops around with complete crosschecks on the floor you can try before you buy.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Sweet!*

In case you haven't, go to the Salsa thread (which actually takes you to MTBR) where plenty are posted. You'll be in good company but don't forget about us here - make sure you post pics and share your build.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

m_s said:


> I think the flare on bell laps is so minimal it's really just for show. But if here are any shops around with complete crosschecks on the floor you can try before you buy.


I wouldn't go that far. Two of my bikes have the Bell Laps and the flare is actually quite pronounced. Great bars with at least 4 comfortable hand positions while remaining relatively upright on the commuter. I do not use the drops much on this bike, but they are nice in a headwind nonetheless.

OP, I have found that anything made by Salsa is well worth the money and holds up to the reliability demands of commuting. Congrats on the frame.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

seeborough said:


> I wouldn't go that far. Two of my bikes have the Bell Laps and the flare is actually quite pronounced. Great bars with at least 4 comfortable hand positions while remaining relatively upright on the commuter. I do not use the drops much on this bike, but they are nice in a headwind nonetheless.
> 
> OP, I have found that anything made by Salsa is well worth the money and holds up to the reliability demands of commuting. Congrats on the frame.



I had some trouble with some Salsa wheels that were on my commuter. I swore never to buy any Salsa stuff again, but I rode this bike and I couldn't pass. It is the bike I have wanted for many years.

My concern about the flares is that I usually ride on the hoods (just like everyone else) and my favorite bars are 46 cm, CTC. I want to make sure that whatever I get is that wide at the hoods. If they flare more than 46 I'll be fine. If they flare at 42, not so much.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I had some trouble with some Salsa wheels that were on my commuter. I swore never to buy any Salsa stuff again, but I rode this bike and I couldn't pass. It is the bike I have wanted for many years.
> 
> My concern about the flares is that I usually ride on the hoods (just like everyone else) and my favorite bars are 46 cm, CTC. I want to make sure that whatever I get is that wide at the hoods. If they flare more than 46 I'll be fine. If they flare at 42, not so much.


I just measured my bars, size 46: ctc on the hoods - 45.8 cm. Ctc on the plugs - 52 cm


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

seeborough said:


> I just measured my bars, size 46: ctc on the hoods - 45.8 cm. Ctc on the plugs - 52 cm



Thank you very much!!!! That is most helpful, and probably the bars I will get. I really appreciate it!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

OK, so far I have the frame. Here's the plan:

Shimano Ultegra 9-speed brifters.
Shimano LX front and rear derailleurs.
Shimano LX 12-34 casette.
Avid 7 disk brakes (I think).
Sugino 46-36-26 cranks.
Salsa Bell Lap bars
Easton EC 70 stem and seat post. These are black, but I have them, so that's that. Seat post is Easton EC 70, CF no setback.


Still need:
Racks
Wheels. I'm considering Chris King hubs. Any others to look at? I haven't decided which Velocity rim to use yet. At least 36 spokes per wheel, brass nipples.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Mo' bettah pics!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

rcnute said:


> Mo' bettah pics!


That's all I gots. The headset is going in right now, so I'll have it back tomorrow.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

By "Avid 7" I hope you mean BB7, because Juicy Seven hydraulics won't work on a road bar.

The new velocity chucker might be a good option for you. Velocity markets it as being kind of a stronger deep v. I imagine it isn't light at all, but that probably isn't a concern for this build.

Oh, and tires: Kind of depends on what your dirt roads are like, and how much volume you want. WTB nanoraptors are a true mountain bike tire (about a 2.0 width) but they roll pretty fast and last forever.


----------



## Klong (Dec 6, 2007)

I might be a little late here, but...

There are numerous wide drops on/coming-to the market. Salsa's got a new MTB drop bar called the Woodchipper or something. Soma's got a Midge copy called the Junebug that's a bit narrower than the Midge. WTB's drops are nice and wide with a BIG flare. The Midge's tops are nice and the shallow drop makes the drops a bit more usable on a comfy bike. The Gary's (Origin8's copy) are similar, but the tops are minimal at best.

I run the WTB's on my MTB and road cruiser.









Also, if it helps, I'm jealous of your Fargo.


----------

